# Lake St Clair Musky Trip



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

So, this was my first trip up there to Lake St Clair, and I had a blast!! We went with Chris Button of West Shore Guide Service! We caught 8 musky (initially thought first fish that flopped off beside the boat was a pike but after catching 2 other juveniles we believe it was a musky as well). Some casting action thrown in, but all our fish were caught casting! Awesome trip! Hope you enjoy the video!!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Excellent vid CG.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

fastwater said:


> Excellent vid CG.
> Thanks for sharing.


Thanks! I appreciate that!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

You're welcome!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

great video!!!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Saugeye Tom said:


> great video!!!


Thanks Tom!!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Thanks CG, I felt like I was in the boat with you all. Heck, I think I even heard my name! Great job!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks CG, I felt like I was in the boat with you all. Heck, I think I even heard my name! Great job!


Thanks! We had a lot of fun, and it's probably the best video that I've put together!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice video, looks like you had an awesome day!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Kenlow1 said:


> Nice video, looks like you had an awesome day!


Thanks! We sure did! I definitely plan to get back up there next year!!


----------

